# Rossignol Men's Angus AmpTek Snowboard 2011



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol, I wouldn't advertise that you'd buy a bouard because of the way it looks ... dudes may jump all over that. 

Seriously though, if you did your homework, and it sounds like you did, you know the Angus gets some good reviews. In my opinion, it would be appropriate for the kind of riding you describe. I rode the 2011 Angus last month when shopping for a new board and I loved it. I found it very easy to ride and turn and have no problem recommending it. 

In terms of size, you didn't provide your weight and that is widely accepted as the method for sizing a board. Shoot for the middle of the manufacturers range for any given board. If you are too big, the board will be softer, too small and it won't flex and will feel stiffer. Within the acceptable range, you might go for a shorter board for freestyle/park and a longer board for freeride. Re the Angus, you can look at the Rossi website for specs. FYI, they list the range for the 157 as 110-180 pounds.


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

*eh, graphics not so appealing...*

Snowolf, this board sounds very much like something I would be interested in, but some of us have little kids (who just learned how to link turns yesterday and is keen to go riding with her old man!) and the graphics are kinda, well, nightmarish. Any recommendations on a similar board that looks a bit more kid-friendly? Thanks!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

rustydomino said:


> Snowolf, this board sounds very much like something I would be interested in, but some of us have little kids (who just learned how to link turns yesterday and is keen to go riding with her old man!) and the graphics are kinda, well, nightmarish. Any recommendations on a similar board that looks a bit more kid-friendly? Thanks!


Rossi One or Taipan?

Rossignol Men's One MagTek Snowboard 2011 - Dick's Sporting Goods

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...2367438.2367827.2623689.2623690.2623691#green


----------



## klover (Feb 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> The Angus is a great all mountain stick. It is fantastic in powder as a result of the rocker tip and tail. It is torsionally soft enough to make tight turns in the trees effortless, yet is damp enough to not beat the hell out of you in crud. It has just enough camber between the bindings to hold an edge well in a high speed carve and give you a little bit of rebound coming out of each turn. The feel of it on boxes promotes confidence to jib. Overall, I find it to be one of the best truly all mountain, all condition boards I have ridden.


Any idea how's Rossi's rocker/camber tech (camber b/w bindings) compared to NS (rocker b/w bindings)? I've been reading thru the boards on Rossi OneMagtek and NS Heritage regarding their dampness and responsiveness. Are they comparable?


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snowolf,

I have an ooold Gnu Factory Choice 159 and LOVE it... all I do is think turn, and there it goes. But I'm looking to move to a newer board and am seriously considering the Angus in mid-wide configuration. I am 6' even, 185-190 lbs, intermediate, size 11 shoe. Like to carve on blues. I stay away from powder any deeper than 6 inches. I'd like to expand my skills to include more bumps, deeper pow and some park riding (jumps, ollies, butta).

Do you recommend a mid-wide? If so, 158 or 162? Those are the only two lengths offered.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Hey thanks! 158mW it is, then.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

My Angus says Made In China

I just got my Angus 158mW by mail. Can't wait to ride it this coming season. I keep hearing chatter on the web that the Angus is made in Spain as well as China... and that the top sheets on the "chinese" boards crack easily. Has anyone in this forum experienced this problem with your 2011 boards? If I run into the same problem, what recourse would I have? If it happens before the end of the 2011/2012 season, I'm still covered by the 1 year Rossi warranty, but don't know how willing and customer friendly they are...

Any thoughts?


----------

